# Gas Fireplace Flue question



## adam1218.ac (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

New to site and too fireplaces for that matter and had a question and wondering if you would have an answer. So in April of last year I moved into my new house so I have been focusing on my house and not the garage....until now. So that brings me to this situation, I am in the process of hanging up cabinets and shelves etc and was trying to plan effectively. If you look at the picture attached I have a flue that comes from my fireplace in my basement that comes in to my garage and heads to an angle in my garage which really dampers the storage space in the garage. My question is can I mess with the flue and adjust angles in the pipe ?  I created pictures to hopefully illustrate what I mean...

The actual picture is how it is now, the second picture is how I want to set it up..


----------



## danimal1968 (Jan 26, 2015)

You need to find the owners manual for your fireplace (you should also include it in your post so folks will have a better idea of what you're dealing with).  It will tell you what the approved venting options are for it.  That's what you need to stay in compliance with.  Also, what kind (manufacturer and make) of pipe is it?  You'll need to know that in order to make sure you're maintaining the required clearances to combustibles for the pipe.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2015)

You should be good to go as long as you keep the same number of elbows in the system. Most vent configurations are designed with 90s in them,
& you can use (2) 45s in lieu of (1) 90. What fireplace are you talking about? If I can look at an on-line manual, I can see if your intended design
is acceptable.


----------



## adam1218.ac (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks guys!

So the fireplace is built into the basement (I can look tonight), do you know where I would start to look for a manufactures SN?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2015)

The rating plate is generally located in the valve cavity under the firebox.
It can be an actual metal plate or it may be a sticker attached to the floor.
The model # & serial # should be on it.


----------



## danimal1968 (Jan 26, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> The rating plate is generally located in the valve cavity under the firebox.
> It can be an actual metal plate or it may be a sticker attached to the floor.
> The model # & serial # should be on it.



Here's a link on how to find it:

http://www.mygasfireplacerepair.com/2012/05/01/gasfireplacerepairtype/


----------



## adam1218.ac (Jan 27, 2015)

So I looked for a bit last night and didn't see anything.... I will say that this thing has not been used in a while, there is SOOOOOO much cobwebs etc in it. Its actually disgusting. ..

I am assuming this pic wont help?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2015)

That pic does NOT show a gas fireplace. It shows a wood burning fireplace with a gas log set installed.
If the venting you show in the original post is attached to that woodburning fireplace, it's a Rube Goldberg
installation & definitely doesn't meet code. I wouldn't use it.
I am not going to comment any further


----------



## adam1218.ac (Jan 27, 2015)

> That pic does NOT show a gas fireplace. It shows a wood burning fireplace with a gas log set installed.
> If the venting you show in the original post is attached to that woodburning fireplace, it's a Rube Goldberg
> installation & definitely doesn't meet code. I wouldn't use it.
> I am not going to comment any further



I would like to say that I love home inspectors! They are well worth the money.....not!


Anyways, I appreciate the feedback. Can you provide any more information on a Rube Goldberg? I google'd  the name and came up with a Cartoonist that died a while ago and nothing about a fireplace?

I am not going to use it until I get someone out here, but can you clarify one thing for me? I am assuming I shouldn't use it because the pipe looks like a double wall vs a 3 wall? Or am I on crack?


----------



## danimal1968 (Jan 27, 2015)

blownbyyou said:


> I would like to say that I love home inspectors! They are well worth the money.....not!
> 
> 
> Anyways, I appreciate the feedback. Can you provide any more information on a Rube Goldberg? I google'd  the name and came up with a Cartoonist that died a while ago and nothing about a fireplace?
> ...



Rube Goldberg was a cartoonist.  A Rube Goldberg machine is one that is needlessly over-complicated.  In the cartoons, they always seemed to work.  In real life, of course, they typically don't.


----------



## adam1218.ac (Jan 27, 2015)

> Rube Goldberg was a cartoonist. A Rube Goldberg machine is one that is needlessly over-complicated. In the cartoons, they always seemed to work. In real life, of course, they typically don't.



Okay, that makes a little bit of sense....

Out of curiosity, its not a danger to anyone as long as we dont use the fireplace correct?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2015)

OK. Rube Goldberg is about the same as Bubble Gum & Baling Wire. Just good enough to get by, but not necessarily safe.
A woodburning masonry fireplace is generally built at the same time and from the same materials as the chimney.
Your set up looks as if the original masonry construction may have been removed (for what ever reason) & SOME type
of venting was then added to make it work. I can't tell WHAT type of pipe that is, whether it's wood vent or gas vent.
If it's double wall, it could be either. It DEFINITELY doesn't appear to be Class A chimney pipe, which would be required
for a wood burning unit & if it IS, it's incorrectly installed, beacuse it has 45 degree elbows in the system.
If it's Direct Vent (DV) gas vent pipe, there isn't a component to safely attach & seal the venting to a masonry fireplace.
The entire venting configuration is suspect & I wouldn't use it. You could always call an NFI Certified Gas Technician to
take a look at it, if you don't trust the building inspector...


----------



## adam1218.ac (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks! 

I mean I don't plan to use the fireplace at all, but if needed too or wanted too it would be nice....


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2015)

An NFI Certified gas tech would be able to tell you what needs to be done in order for it to be used safely.


----------

